# New Barn Doors!



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Winter's coming and I wasn't going to go through another one without doors.... so this took two weekend's work, two people, no pattern, and some shopping around for wood (which we eventually found for $300 not the $800+ the local stores wanted!!) it came out beautifully. I couldn't be happier. The hens on the other hand act like this is quite an annoyance they now have to walk around. Can't win them all.



















Here's a couple of photos of it being built... without proper clamps (improvised with straps!)










Here we are all squared up.. and Brabanter approved.









The most nerve wracking part of the process - cutting one door in half to make two doors, at a 30 degree slant!










I had one Brabanter and one Dorking hen who INSISTED on helping.. 









With the first door up we realized I am in fact a moderately fit woman, not a burly man, and I could not help lifting up the second door to attach it... Delays! UGH!










Waiting to be put up... 









The back shows quite clearly that the doors are now far better built than the actual barn. SIGH.










Now we need to do more doors for the back of the barn -- though we'll be doing a combo sliding door and regular door attached to a dummy wall. We can't do a full sliding door because of the slant of the roof would catch it. SIGH.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow, nice solid doors! Looks very good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They look really great. 

FYI, I know about that strap dealy when long enough clamps are not available and as you've proven it does work well enough.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WOW!!! Absolutely stunning. Great workmanship!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You did a superb job. I wish I had your carpentry skills!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Dang everything there looks lovely!

The couple photos with the chicken are a hoot.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Those are some absolutely beautiful doors, congratulations!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This past weekend we finished our project and now we have back barn doors as well! They're not as fancy or glamorous but I am very happy to have them. I wanted a sliding door so if I had to snow blow out there I could just drive through the barn instead of around it... but the roof slanted too low so we improvised. We now have a sliding back door and a pocket Dutch door combined.  Now we just have to add latches, locks, and handles to everything but that shouldn't be too bad. Feeling much better knowing this winter nothing's going to be able to get in there at night!










OPEN SESAME!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That looks super! !


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Really nice. It looks like the chicken in the 2nd pic said, "open says me." and the door magically opened! LOL


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I think she wished it would! That one chicken has been squawking about that door since we put it in... strange bird!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

weelittlechicken said:


> thanks everyone! This past weekend we finished our project and now we have back barn doors as well! They're not as fancy or glamorous but i am very happy to have them. I wanted a sliding door so if i had to snow blow out there i could just drive through the barn instead of around it... But the roof slanted too low so we improvised. We now have a sliding back door and a pocket dutch door combined.  now we just have to add latches, locks, and handles to everything but that shouldn't be too bad. Feeling much better knowing this winter nothing's going to be able to get in there at night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that door!!!!!!!!


----------

